# Pure Paws shampoo



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been using #1 All Systems shampoo for several years now and have been very happy with it but am now looking to switch things up shampoo wise and am looking at trying the Pure Paws line. Anyone have any experiences with their products, and any of their shampoos you could recommend? Also, those who use the shampoo, do you also use conditioner?


----------

